# Bought my first brand new gun...



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

As in still in the box and never been shot... Every other gun I've owned has been second hand or more.. 

Kinda cool to pull a shiny new piece of steel and wood from the plastic and load it up and pull the trigger for the first time.. 

I wasn't planning on buying one, but I was at the store, and so was it... A Ruger 10/22 Carbine.. 

Mounted an old Simmons 3-9x40 scope i had laying around on it last night, and will get the swivels and a M1907 sling on it tonight.. 

I had my wife shoot it, and it was the first time she has ever shot a rifle... Shocked me... .first 10 rounds, kind of a little scattered, but the second 10, she had 5 rounds within a quarters spacing at about 10 yards... the other 5 were very close to those... This was free hand too.. I'd hate to see how she can out shoot me after she gets some practice with it.. LOL..

Already told my wife gonna hate that first dent I put on it trapesing through the woods... That's what's n ice about old guns.. no worries about dents.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Congrats on a nice little rifle.
I've got 2 of them, and would buy another one if it came along at the right price.
There's so many accessories and options out there, you can take a $200 rifle and spend several hundred more.
Have fun with it :thumb:


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks.. yep.. first thing I need to get is a couple of the 25 round magazines.... I think I'm happy with it thought left stock otherwise..


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

wife got me mine the first Christmas we were married , got the deluxe with the walnut stock and no barrel band, great little gun.

the second year I got a baby for Christmas and gun buying found the back burner for a while.


----------



## wilded (May 10, 2002)

Classic .22, Congrats.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Amazing how a baby puts a hold on most things in your life huh?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

A guy can never go wrong by adding a 10/22 to the collection. New, used, any configuration - it doesn't matter, it's a solid design all the way around. 

Detachable magazine reliability is the Achilles heel of .22s, but Ruger pretty much nailed it with their rotary mag - it's something like 60 years old and still the best DM on the market. Avoid the cheap aftermarket mags and stick with OEM. I have a couple of their clear 10 round 50th anniversary mags that I would not part with for love or money. 

I've bought and sold/traded piles of the extended magazines over the years and always end up with the 10 rounders. I love that you can get 10 rounds in a detachable box with a smooth, internal-box profile and nothing hanging out the bottom of the gun and getting in the way. 

I work for a competitor but my mainstay auto loading .22 is still the Ruger. 

Enjoy it safely.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I know better than the after market mags, but Ruger's BX-25 is supposed to be pretty foolproof too... I was also looking a the nice little attachment they have that allows you to connect three rotary mags together to give you thirty rounds with just a quick rotation of the mags...


----------



## BFFhiredman (Mar 24, 2005)

Does anyone have the 10/22 take down model? What do you think of it?


----------



## wilded (May 10, 2002)

Here is my original review.
http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2013/06/the-ruger-1022-takedown.html


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Congrats semi-steading! My dad asked me to buy him a good 22 in 1975. I was in HS and very much into guns, rather than girls. Now my interests are mixed! But...it was a ruger 10-22 I picked, actually it wasn't very hard picking.

It was handed down to me, and I handed it down to mine. I've had 5 or 6 by now. They're kind of an icon, I think.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Fun gun and practical. Bought my first one for $119...some time ago...
Is it stock?

Matt


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes, it's all stock and I'll keep it that way except for the scope...

I've got a Stevens/Savage Model 87 that I like, but it's just not as reliable for a semi-auto as I'd like, so that's why I decided to add the 10/22 to the cabinet.. 

They sure aren't $119 any more... from Ruger they are $280, but I got a lot better deal than that.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

simi-steading said:


> I know better than the after market mags, but Ruger's BX-25 is supposed to be pretty foolproof too... I was also looking a the nice little attachment they have that allows you to connect three rotary mags together to give you thirty rounds with just a quick rotation of the mags...


 You will love the BX25 mags !!!!!


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

They are such good shooters. Always wanted one of the 10/22 rsi's


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

The rsi is a cool gun, but what I'd really like to have is one of the Charger pistols... 

Yeah, kind of big, but I think it would be a cool bench gun..


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Local gun shop here carries 50 round drums, didn't see the price.
And way back in the day, I had a 100 round drum one one...that was fun, but even with a hot lips loader, took a bunch of time.

Matt


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd just like the 25 I think.. enough to load up and go squirrel hunting and not have to take extra mags to keep track of..


----------



## hvychevy20 (Jul 17, 2012)

10/22 was the first gun i bought when i turned 18 . i have spent way to much on it and now im thinking of going back to stock great gun


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

I had one, but I prefer my Nylon 66.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've never been a fan of guns with plastic or non wood stocks... The only gun I have with a plastic stock is my SKS... I like a folder on it... If I could find a wood folder I'd be all over that..


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

simi-steading said:


> Amazing how a baby puts a hold on most things in your life huh?


one wouldn't be so hard try 3 in 3 years


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> one wouldn't be so hard try 3 in 3 years


Aye! Sounds like you didn't take much time out for shooting the rifle, eh?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

LOL.. well you do know they figured out what causes them don't ya Pete?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

simi-steading said:


> LOL.. well you do know they figured out what causes them don't ya Pete?



yeah but they wanted a co-pay to tell me , and the kids are no co-pays till they are 18


----------

